# Impressive 7D durability test



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2013)

If you find yourself in a situation where your camera must be immersed in water, frozen into a block of ice and then caught on fire, the 7D is your choice camera.


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't forget they also covered getting shot at by a bb gun! 

Must admit I was impressed as well when I saw this - mostly for the frozen water test and was certainly surprised to see the camera could still function and even expose a half decent result after the whole of the inside was first waterlogged and then frozen solid!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2013)

Granted, I doubt it will last much LONGER. But still, the fact it worked at all is just amazing.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2013)

It must be made by Glock. That should be a crime to torture a nice piece of equipment like that.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah...this seems to be a new internet-era "thing"..

The Nikon D3s Can Survive Getting Wet, Muddy, Frozen, Dropped, and Burned


----------



## Tiller (Jun 30, 2013)

You should all watch the "Will it Blend" videos. Now THAT is entertaining!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't even imagine doing that unless I had that much money to burn,Especially the nikon D3s that Derrel posted.Are theses camera donated for torture test or something or maybe close to the end of life cycle they assume.


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2013)

Most of them are likely ex-demo models that are likely in need of a servicing anyway or might have other minor problems that require fixing and as such are already devalued to the stores that do or sponsor the testers.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Overread.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2013)

Kai had his donated. My guess is that the owner upgraded and didn't just need the cash, or digitalRev bought it from the asker for this purpose.


----------

